# I think both my rats had Heart Attacks - Please help



## J0j2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello.

I am a new rat owner who adopted one absolutely adorable rat. We had Lupin I for three days, and after playing with our young (3 month old) rat, we put her back in the cage. I came in two minutes later to find her laying next to the wheel and then twitch violently forward - and then stop breathing.

We got then adopted two new rats from the same local pet store. Both seemed healthy and active. Roughly four or five hours after adopting these rats, the larger one lay across the wheel, dead.

Her sister is still alive and healthy. We have not handled her yet for fear we may scare or stress her, increasing heart rate. 

I think what caused Lupin I and Dali's deaths were heart attacks, but I'm not sure. If anyone has advice as to what to do with my current rat please write. It's been a traumatic three days.

Thanks, J0j2


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I do not think that handling a rat would pump their heart so fast to cause a heart attack. There had to be some kind of underlying problem. Was Lupin showing any signs of being sick; ei red around the nose/eyes? Wobbling or walking funny? And when you purchased them from the pet store, where they being sold as pets or feeders? Typically feeder rats are sold for cheap, a couple of bucks and 'fancy' rats at pet stores are a little more in price. 

I am sorry to hear that happened, but not giving your other rattie attention is not good either. Try allowing her out on the bed or in a rat proof room and allow her to come to you and get used to you, your scent and your size compared to her. Most of the time pet stores do not take much care when handling and trust training ratties, so they come to new homes fearful. Give it time and relaxation and I am sure she will come around. Try not to make too fast of movements and be gentle when handling. Always make sure when holding them to give them a center of gravity, by keeping their feet on your hands or arm. I noticed with my PEW(pink eyed white) female that since her vision is bad, she doesn't like to be off balance when being held. Craddling her a little seems to comfort that flailing reaction.


----------



## J0j2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you for responding!

Lupin the First was very healthy. She showed no signs of illness, was sold as a labled 'Fancy Hooded Rat', and we played with her every day for about an hour. She was mellow as well as curious. 

I was really (and still am) sad that she died. But I really think it was a heart attack. I watched it happen. One moment she was calm and bruxing, literally two minutes later after we put her back in the cage she was laying on the ground, jumped forward and just...died.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

As I wrote in your other thread, my rat had congestive heart failure too (heart attack), and the companion to her is still alive and thriving for the whole time after Salem died, showing no signs of illness. I bet she will be fine. 

Is it possible the two that died were related? Because if so, it could be a genetic heart issue of their litter passed from one of the parents, maybe.


----------



## J0j2 (Dec 29, 2010)

RattieSalem24 said:


> As I wrote in your other thread, my rat had congestive heart failure too (heart attack), and the companion to her is still alive and thriving for the whole time after Salem died, showing no signs of illness. I bet she will be fine.
> 
> Is it possible the two that died were related? Because if so, it could be a genetic heart issue of their litter passed from one of the parents, maybe.


Yea, I thought that.

I think they mightve been from the same litter. The pet store people don't know, but my guess is they were. I'm going to hold on to Lupin II and hope she didn't inherit or have those genes.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

They were probably from a BYB or a rat mill and they could have genetic issues from bad breeding, which is why the rats you got that are from the same place had the same issue. Young rats do die like that, heart attacks or strokes...at least its fast. You will need to get another friend for your remaining girl though. Lets just hope they are just fine and nothing happens.


----------



## J0j2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you so much for your kind support and suggestions.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that it was heart failure :{ I am not expert, but figured to ask those questions to put the situation together. *sighs* It is sad that pet farms are so careless to breeding that they allow such bad genetics to pass through petstores, where children will be purchasing these animals. These animals that suffer before their eyes.... *sighs*


----------

